# Binding recommendation for Ride Superpig



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Rome Katanas


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ride+Ride=Ride?


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

I think the Falcors may be too much for what that board is for, but Force or Atlas would work great. I'm also a fan of the Katanas.


----------



## Andrew Shrock (Mar 22, 2017)

I just picked up a ride superpig 154 and I’m 6’1” 210 and I’m throwing falcors on it. Also I’m also using ride trident boots.


----------



## MarcF (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. The Katanas look perfect. Cool that you choose between canted and uncanted bases with them. Local VT company, too. 👍


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't go wrong with the Katanas, and they'll work well on just about any other board you wana throw them on.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Another bump for the Katanas.


----------



## MarcF (Sep 7, 2020)

Katanas arrived today. Wow! Binding tech has come a long way in the past 25 years!

Thanks again for the recommendation. Glad I paid up a little bit for quality.


----------

